# looking for spot on Monday 2nd Freeport or Galveston



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking for a spot on Monday if anybody has room. I have my own gear bait gas money and will help with clean up. Was going to take my own boat out but I don't feel comfortable with anything over 2ft with my 20ft boat. PM me or call or text 4o9-370-!284 Also could do overnight Sunday Monday or Monday to Tuesday


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

Still looking


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

Found a spot


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucky


----------

